# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  грамотность

## basurero

Привет всем. Я только что записал пример своего акцента. Пожалуйста скажите мне, если я неправильно произнес слова.  
Я в последнее время упражняюсь на произношении мягких согласных.
Также, я не уверен в том, что правильно высказал числах... 
спасибо

----------


## DagothWarez

Сойдет. 
Только вот то ли микрофон плохой, то ли компрессия звука криво работает.

----------


## Ataklena

> Я в последнее время упражняюсь в произношении мягких согласных.
> Также_ я не уверен в том, что правильно произнес числа_...

 *basurero*, здорово! Еще чуть-чуть -- и можно устраиваться диктором на радио "Свобода"  ::  Несколько замечаний: 
"Один из семи жителей" - надо произносить тверже, [жы-]
"8 сентября" - надо мягче, [сентебря] не [сентэбря]!
после "8 сентября прошел международный день грамотности" следующее слово - неразборчиво  :: 
"посвящено" - надо мягче!  :: 
"женщины" - надо тверже, произносится [жэнщины]
"семь десЯтых процента" и т.п. - ударение на второй слог.
"в странах Средней и Западной Азии" - надо мягче! 
И еще. Может, стоит записать отдельное упражнение с числами? А то с ними как-то не очень понятно..

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое за помощь.  ::   
Если кому-нибудь интересно, вот целый текст.  
ООН: Грамотность
Один из 7 жителей Земли - неграмотный. Такие данные опубликовала Организация Объединённых Наций на прошлой неделе. Напомним, что 8 сентября прошёл Международный день грамотности, и пресс-коммюнике Организации Объединённых Наций было посвящено именно этому событию. 
По данным ООН, на сегодняшний день читать и писать умеют почти 4 миллиарда человек, и число грамотных людей увеличивается. Однако в настоящее время ещё около 781 миллиона человек в мире остаются неграмотными. При этом 100 миллионов детей вообще не ходят в школу. Интересно также, что 64% неграмотных – это женщины. 
По статистике ООН, больше всего неграмотных живёт в арабских странах (62,7%), странах Средней и Западной Азии (58,6%), а также в африканских государствах на юге от Сахары (59,7%). При этом самая плохая ситуация с грамотностью - в Буркина-Фасо (12,8%), Нигере (14,4%) и Мали (19%).

----------


## MasterAdmin

Not bad. I was wondering... the accent of what country do you have when you speak Russian? Is it an American accent? 
When you say "при этом самоя плохая" it sounds absolutely flawlessly  :: [/i]

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Твоё Ж звучит как З
И твое Ы звучит как И 
В остальном нормально  ::  Иногда ударения не те, что надо, но это можно списать на какой-либо диалект. А вот над Ж и над Ы надо работать.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

The same text pronounced by me. http://storage.unix.nov.ru/basurero.mp3 
Pay attention to stresses and Ы и Ж.

----------


## basurero

> Not bad. I was wondering... the accent of what country do you have when you speak Russian? Is it an American accent? 
> When you say "при этом самоя плохая" it sounds absolutely flawlessly [/i]

 Мой акцент смесь американского и новозеландского произношения. Мои родители выросли там, а я живу в Новой Зеландии, так что все немного странновато.   

> Твоё Ж звучит как З
> И твое Ы звучит как И 
> В остальном нормально Smile Иногда ударения не те, что надо, но это можно списать на какой-либо диалект. А вот над Ж и над Ы надо работать.

 Да, у меня всегда появляется та же самая проблема. Я не могу отличать "же" от "жэ". Что касается Ы, мне кажется, для иностранцев этот звук часто оказывается трудным для произношения. 
Спасибо большое за записку. Мне совсем не понятно, как ты так быстро произносишь эти чертовские числа.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я не могу отличать "же" от "жэ"

 А никто их не отличает. "Же" и "Жэ" равнозначны. Я не вижу, как можно сказать "же". Оно всегда произносится как "ЖЭ".   

> Мне совсем не понятно, как ты так быстро произносишь эти чертовские числа.

 Слишком большие числа мне тоже сложно произносить  ::  Поэтому при не медленном говорении я путаюсь иногда.

----------


## Оля

> Один из 7 жителей Земли - неграмотный.

 "Жи" в слове "жителей" у тебя звучит слишком мягко и близко к "зи". Надо тверже. 
В русском языке нет мягкого звука "ж" (только в некоторых словах, произносимых на старомосковский манер - жжёт, дожди). Есть золотое правило школьника: "жи, ши пиши с и". Это правило существует для того, чтобы школьники не писали _так, как слышится_. А слышится (и произносится) всегда твердо: [жы], [шы]   

> Такие данные опубликовала Организация Объединённых Наций на прошлой неделе.

 "Д́анные" ты произносишь как "д́аниэ". Звук Н должен быть твердым, и желательно двойным   ::   
"Опубликовала" ты произносишь как "опубликоваля". Звук Л должен быть твердым! 
"Объединенных" ты произносишь как "объединених". Звук Н должен быть твердым, ведь он стоит перед Ы.   

> Напомним, что 8 сентября прошёл Международный день грамотности,

 "Напомним" у тебя звучит как "напомным", "сентября" должно звучать [синтибр́я] (а у тебя - "синтабря").   

> и пресс-коммюнике Организации Объединённых Наций было посвящено именно этому событию.

 "Посвящено" ты произносишь "пасващьяно". Звук В должен быть мягким, ЩЕ должно произноситься как ЩЕ  ::    

> По данным ООН, на сегодняшний день читать и писать умеют почти 4 миллиарда человек,

 "По данным" ты произносишь "по даним". Звук Н здесь твердый (потому что после него стоит Ы). 
Звук "ТЬ" в конце глаголов у тебя не совсем получается, ты говоришь "читац", "писац". Этот звук должен быть мягче, тогда получится "ТЬ".
Слово "четыре" ты как-то странно произносишь, у тебя получается что-то вроде "тетыре". Звук Ч = Т + Щ (Щ = мягкое Ш).   

> и число грамотных людей увеличивается.

 "Увеличивается" ты произносишь как "увелитсывается". Вместо ТСЫ должно звучать ТЩИ.   

> Однако в настоящее время ещё около 781 миллиона человек в мире остаются неграмотными.

 Ты очень старательно произносишь предлог "В", поэтому он у тебя звучит отдельно от слова. Он должен звучать слитно со словом ("внастоящее"). У тебя получается "вэ настоящее"
"В_ мире" - то же самое. 
"семисоТ" – ты глотаешь звук Т. Его почти не слышно. 
Слово "неграмотними" ты произносишь "неграмотними". Звук Н должен быть твердым.   

> При этом 100 миллионов детей вообще не ходят в школу.

 Когда предлог В стоит перед словом, начинающимся _с глухой согласной_, он превращается в Ф. Поэтому "в школу" надо произносить [фшколу].   

> Интересно также, что 64% неграмотных – это женщины.

 В слове "неграмотн*ы*х" звук Н должен быть твердым.
"Процента" ([прац́энта]) ты произносишь "протента", "женщины" - "зенщины". Тебе надо работать над _твердыми_ звуками Ц и Ж.   

> По статистике ООН, больше всего неграмотных живёт в арабских странах

 В слове "больше" старайся еще мягче произносить звук Ль, и сильнее  делать ударение на О, иначе получается что–то вроде "булш́э".
"Живет" у тебя звучит как "зивёт".   

> (62,7%)

 шестьдес́ят (ударение на Я) двЕ целых (у тебя "два")   

> странах Средней и Западной Азии (58,6%)

 "Средней" ты произносишь как "среднай".
"Пятьдесят" должно звучать [питьдис́ят], а у тебя – "пядеся" (опять почти не слышен звук Т на конце).
"Целых" ты произносишь как "целих", звук Л должен быть твердым.
Шесть (6) у тебя звучит как "сесь"  :: 
"Дес́ятых" ты произносишь как "десетых", с непонятным ударением (то ли на первом, то ли на последнем слоге).   

> а также в африканских государствах на юге от Сахары (59,7%).

 "в африканских государствах на юге" звучит СУПЕР, как будто русский говорит!
"Сахары" ты произносишь "Сахари", надо твёрже.
Вместо 9 ты прочитал 10  :: 
"целых", "десятых" ––> см. выше   

> При этом самая плохая ситуация с грамотностью - в Буркина-Фасо (12,8%), Нигере (14,4%)

 "При этом самая плохая" звучит СУПЕР, и слово "ситуация" тоже звучало бы отлично, если бы в конце не смягчил Ц: у тебя получалось "ситуатия" (надо ситуацЫя) Вэ Буркина ––> см. выше, про предлог "в"
"целых", "десятых", "четырнадцать", "четыре" ––> см. выше

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> (только в некоторых словах, произносимых на старомосковский манер - жжёт, дожди)

 Меня всегда бесило такое произношение слова дождь. Надо говорить твердо "ж" там.

----------


## Оля

> (только в некоторых словах, произносимых на старомосковский манер - жжёт, дожди)
> 			
> 		  Меня всегда бесило такое произношение слова дождь. Надо говорить твердо "ж" там.

 Конечно, и букву Д не забыть   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

basurero, чтобы быстро и легко произносить дробные числа, представь себе такой.... ээээ, pattern:
Например:
59,7%
Произносишь так: 
"Пятьдесят(5) девять(9) и(,) семь(7) десятых процента(%). 
То есть запятую произносишь как "и", потом третью цифру, а потом просто добавляешь два слова "десятых процента". 
23,3
Двадцать три и три
395,2
Триста девяносто пять и два
38,9
Тридцать восемь и девять

----------


## Guin

> Мой акцент смесь американского и новозеландского произношения. Мои родители выросли там, а я живу в Новой Зеландии, так что все немного странновато.

 Твоя интонация свойственна, по-моему, всем англоязычным. Основная проблема в том, что ты делаешь в слове несколько равнозначных ударений. В то время как в русском языке, ударение всегда чётко падает на какой-либо один слог, а все остальные произносятся расслабленно. Ну и ещё, конечно, попытка читать "жи" и "ши" с мягким "и", хотя они всегда произносятся как "жы" и "шы".  
Но, в целом, ты нормально прочитал. По крайней мере, я всё  понял.   ::

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое всем, особенно Оле. Все это мне здорово помогает.  
Вот я пытаюсь еще раз правильно произнести эти слова, можно мне сказать, какие из них лучше (unlikely  :: ) и какие из них худше, чем раньше? 
жителей, данные, опубликовала, Объединенных, напомним, посвящено, по данным, читать, писать, четыре, увеличивается, внастоящее время, семисот, неграмотными, фшколу, неграмотных, процента, женщины, больше, живет, средней, пятьдесят, целЫх, шесть, десятых, сахары, ситуация  
uuuuuhgh, I hate that ж, it kills me. I have no idea how to make it hard.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо большое всем, особенно Оле. Все это мне здорово помогает.  
> Вот я пытаюсь еще раз правильно произнести эти слова, можно мне сказать, какие из них лучше (unlikely ) и какие из них хуже, чем раньше? 
> uuuuuhgh, I hate that ж, it kills me.

 Us too   ::   
жителей - it's better
данные - very good
опубликовала - ok, but "ли" should be soft
Объединенных - ок
напомним - very good
посвящено - the second and the thirth variant are ok
по данным - very good
читать - no   ::  it's "читаЦ" again
писать - the same
четыре - very good
увеличивается - ok
в настоящее время - ok
семисот - ok
неграмотными - no, it's "...ними" again. And where is T??
в школу - super
неграмотных - where is T?
процента - it's "протента" again
женщины - "же" is much better, but you pronounce "женщини" (it should be hard)
больше - very good
живет - "жи" is ok, but the first variant is живьот (the second variant is ok)
средней - good
пятьдесят - better, but don't try to say "пЯть", just say [п*и*тьдисят]
целЫх - it's телих again. Ц = Т+С. "Це" is pronounced like "цэ" (hard).
шесть- better, but not ok. Try to say "шЭЭЭЭЭсть".
десятых - ok
сахары - ok
ситуация - ok

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://storage.unix.nov.ru/basurero2.mp3
Here, I tried to pronounce the words very clearly.

----------


## Guin

> Спасибо большое всем, особенно Оле. Все это мне здорово помогает.  
> Вот я пытаюсь еще раз правильно произнести эти слова, можно мне (не могли бы вы) сказать, какие из них лучше (unlikely ) и какие из них хуже, чем раньше?

 Я вот тут наговорил эти слова, попробуй сам сравнить. Основная твоя проблема - это ударения, попробуй всё же делать только одно ударение в слове.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое! Вы легендарны! Наконец-то я понимаю, что вы имеете ввиду когда говорите про "жэ" (хотя все же мне трудно его произносить). Я продолжу упражняться в произношении мягких/твердых согласных и звуки Ж,Ц,Ч,Ш, ТЬ.... 
Винсент и Гуин, клевые записки. Мне помогает во многом прослушать такое медленное произношение из уст русского. Кстати Винсент, если не секрет, было бы интересно узнать, что ты выкрикнул между словами? Я не понял все слова.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Основная твоя проблема - это ударения

 Мне все-таки кажется, что основная проблема basurero - некоторые конкретные звуки.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо большое! Вы легендарны! (эээ...   ) Наконец-то я понимаю, что вы имеете в_виду, когда говорите про "жэ" (хотя все же мне трудно его произносить). Я продолжу упражняться в произношении мягких/твердых согласных и звуков Ж,Ц,Ч,Ш, ТЬ.... 
> Винсент и Гуин, клевые з́аписи. Мне помогает во многом прослушать такое медленное произношение из уст русского. Кстати, Винсент, если не секрет, было бы интересно узнать, что ты выкрикнул между словами?

----------


## Guin

> Кстати Винсент, если не секрет, было бы интересно узнать, что ты выкрикнул между словами? Я не понял все слова.

 Блин! Она у меня опять ту сейчас раздерёт все бумаги! Уберите её кто-нибудь! Эээ, извините... 
Да уберите её кто-нибудь! 
Пап, убери Алиску оттуда, у меня запись идёт!   ::    

> Мне все-таки кажется, что основная проблема basurero - некоторые конкретные звуки.

 И то и другое есть, конечно. Но если звуки ещё можно списать на диалект или индивидуальные особенности (мы, вот, с Винсентом тоже не все звуки говорим как Игорь Кириллов, увы   :: ), то ударения, IMHO, сильно смазывают картину...

----------


## Оля

Честно говоря, я не знаю такого диалекта, где говорили бы ц вместо т, т вместо ц, зи вместо жы и т.д. 
Вообще само понятие "диалект" для русского языка немного притянуто за уши, имхо. Если человек говорит не как москвич, его речь все равно звучит как речь русского. Самая яркая диалектная черта, какую я знаю - это "оканье". Остальные почти незаметны, особенно если не прислушиваться.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Честно говоря, я не знаю такого диалекта, где говорили бы ц вместо т, т вместо ц, зи вместо жы и т.д. 
> Вообще само понятие "диалект" для русского языка немного притянуто за уши, имхо. Если человек говорит не как москвич, его речь все равно звучит как речь русского. Самая яркая диалектная черта, какую я знаю - это "оканье". Остальные почти незаметны, особенно если не прислушиваться.

 В русском языке очень стандартное произношение. 
Практически невозможно понять по выговору, из какого региона России приехал человек, потому что не существует _акцентов_ в русском языке (кроме ярко выраженного "оканья", о котором говорила Оля).  
Кроме того, литературный (т.е. правильный) русский язык абсолютно одинаков ВЕЗДЕ. 
Речь людей из разных регионов может отличаться применением разговорных выражений или слэнга, не характерных для жителей других регионов. Но это не значит, что они говорят на другом диалекте!

----------


## Wowik

> потому что не существует _акцентов_ в русском языке (кроме ярко выраженного "оканья", о котором говорила Оля).

  Ещё фрикативное Г

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Кстати Винсент, если не секрет, было бы интересно узнать, что ты выкрикнул между словами? Я не понял все слова.

 Гуин правильно написал  ::  Моя кошка очень вредная, она мою бумагу для принтера любит драть когтями  ::    

> Мне помогает во многом прослушать такое медленное произношение из уст русского.

 Угу, просто ты англо-говорящий, поэтому твои голосовые связки не могут произнести определенные звуки (например "Ы"), они просто не устроены так. Не развиты так с рождения. Но если упорно тренироваться, то вполне можно заставить их выговаривать звук "Ы" и "Ж". Твою речь прекрасно понятно (конечно, это не значит, что ты говоришь без акцента, ты говоришь с огромным акцентом), но по крайней мере тебя понятно, твоя речь понятна. А акцент -- дело наживное. По сути у тебя акцент состоит в том, что ты "Жэ" произносишь мягко, и "Ы" произносишь как "И"...

----------


## Lampada

> ..., поэтому твои голосовые связки не могут произнести определенные звуки (например "Ы"), они просто не устроены так. Не развиты так с рождения. Но если упорно тренироваться, то вполне можно заставить их выговаривать звук "Ы" и "Ж".

 Если я правильно понимаю, то это не только голосовые связки, но и центры головного мозга, отвечающие за речь и слух по-другому сложились и они (эти центры) в процессе учёбы развиваются.

----------

